# Gravel Change :(



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok I think I will win the DumbA$$ award of the year.

I changed my gravel today and my water it cloudy 

i cleaned my gravel really good two times and did a partial water change but my water looks like crap.

I checked it yesterday for ammonia etc. it was peferfect for my fish.

That cloudy stuff wont kill my fish will it?


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

How long ago did you change the gravel?


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

4 hours ago


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Watch the fish, but usually cloudiness won't hurt the fish and goes away on its own in less than a week.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Chris:

I will not discuss collegiate affiliations here obviously.   

Ditto em.

The cloudiness did not appear to be toxic to my fish (reason behind my 1st comment).

If you have a source for micron mechanical filters in Temple please purchase them and place in your filtration process as these filters will expedite the removal of the cloudiness.

You will probably need to rinse the filters before you go to work and after you come home from work (ie. twice a day) until the cloudiness disappears.

TR

BTW:

Even after several years the "dust" from my top layer of aggregate and the underlying flourite continues to "get into" my tank water at a rate greater than my 10% daily WC's will remove.

Although my water appears crystal clear I occasionally, like every couple of weeks on the weekends, place dense quilt batting over 50Mu media in my filtration process.

I must remove and replace this laminate every couple of hours due to complete clogging.

Please note the material which clogs the laminate is generally brown with a green tint.

The green tint is algae in the tank water which is imperceptible when in the tank.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

thanks alot for the information and not for stating the college Jones lol.

The water this morning was clear but the Clown Loaches are acting really weird


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't forget to add new bacteria: When you changed the gravel you probably lost a lot of bacteria.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ohh thanks for reminding me doing that right now!!!


----------

